# leuc care



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

hi i am getting dendrobates leucs and need to know of captive care thanks







bayley


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

Based on your other thread, my suggestion would be to slow down a little bit. I know dart frogs can be very exciting and fun, but please, for the love of your frogs, do some research first.

Use the search tab on this website and read all you can, about any topic you want, and even some you think you don't need to know yet.

Not trying to be a jerk here, but it sounds like you are pretty inexperienced and I am trying to help. 

And set some ground rules for your friends. The next time he touches your tanks "just for fun" and hurts your frogs, tell him you will break HIS leg. 

You and your frogs will have a much rewarding experience, I promise.

-Troy


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks i have done 2 weeks of non stop research and im not getting darts till christmas so i still have lots of time to researdh and i am buying a lock for my tank so their will be no one entering but me do you know any good plants dart frogs might like





thanks bayley


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Here ya go. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html Thats the care sheet for them, it provides a lot of useful info. Have you started to culture your FF's yet?


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

i was hopeing to get some today but cant find any pet stores that have them and i would get them online but i live in canada and their is no one who will ship to canada.
although their is a place i have ordered them but they weren't shure if they could get them so they will let me know tomorrow


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Understory Enterprises have them for sale and they are in Canada.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

do you think i am ready for leucs or do you recamend a better starter of dart


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

i love dart frogs 
Junior Member Join Date: Nov 2011
Posts: 23 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 

Re: dart frogs nocturnal? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"hey if your still hear my friend just opened my tank then closed it as a joke after i told him not to and when he close it my frogs arm got jammed in it i just walked in and got her out of their she is still alive but her arm is dangling around and she is un able to move will it heal what should i do"

------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hey dude. Is this you from earlier today? Why when I try to help, you say you are not getting darts until Christmas and have plenty of time to research, when just a few hours ago you wrote in your own thread about your friend breaking your frogs leg? 

What's the story? Trying to pull our leg here? People will stop trying to help you if you aren't telling the truth. We certainly have had enough of that around here.

-Troy


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

troy i have a big eyed tree frog. i got her to make shure the condishunse in my tank were good enough to support animal life so i bought her as a practice frog before spending big money on darts


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Where are you located in Canada? Shoot me a PM if you like. Hopefully, I know someone close to you.

Getting hooked up with a local is the way to go. The hobby is more expensive here and shipping costs are crazy. 

BTW You're not going to want to put a dart frog in a tank that had a tree frog in it...


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

You really need to keep a close eye on your animals and make sure nothing happens. Closely inspect them atleast twice a day and make sure nothing can happen to them. How big is the enclosure? I think your other post saying your frog got it's leg stuck in the lid tells me it might be wayyyy to small or not the right conditions, causing your frog to try and get out.

Just my thoughts and good luck


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Your best bet would be UE,how big is your tank? Based on your last thread you should do MUCH more research until you get your first leuc,what are the parameters of your tank for example,what kind of background,plants,temp,humidity,and do you have leaf litter?


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

Frogfreak, 

Why would you not want to put a dart in a tank that used to have tree frogs?

I have not read that anywhere before.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

a1pha said:


> Frogfreak,
> 
> Why would you not want to put a dart in a tank that used to have tree frogs?
> 
> I have not read that anywhere before.


Mainly pathogens and other bacteria/parasitic issues. You can use it though if you give it a bleach bath though.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

There is no such thing as a practice frog! They are living breathing animals that feel happy, sad, scared, stressed, and pain. 
Suggestion: buy a plant, keep it alive & healthy for one year(with no one ripping off leaves) then consider a live animal for a pet.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to set up a tank, and let it establish before you think about any darts. If you are getting Darts by x-mas you should be starting NOW. I don't know if you know how to build, thats why I suggest starting asap. There are people here that can build off the rip, and others that need more time. Also if your doing a BG you need the silicone/GS smell gone before adding your frogs. You always can set up a temp tank if your not ready to build a viv.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

dear frog freak,

i am loacated in peterbrough ontario.
what do you mean by pm?

if you can hock me up with someone that would be awsome just let me know the store their name and the address of the store if you can get it.







thanks bayley

ps i am going to clean the tank with warm water to remove the bacteria of the tree frog


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

dear dendroguy and neotre,

my tank is a 50 gallon

and for any body else i am posting a picture of my tank this wensday eastern time so if you know how to post pics let me know and i will post a pic of what the tank looks like right.





bayley


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

? What happen to the tree frog?!


----------



## andestang (Oct 3, 2011)

Understory Enterprise is not that far from you. You could get your FF's within a couple of days through the mail.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

i hope she is still alive my mom and dad are seperated and the frogs are at my dads house im at school right know.
i only see my dad every other week and every other wendsday and thursday so i will not know untile tonight when he phones to say good night.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

FOR EVERY ONE WHO HAVE READ MY THREADS I WILL BE POSTING A PIC OF MY TANK ON WENSDAY BUT JUST SO YOU KNOW IT WAS ONLY PLANTED 2 DAYS AGO AND I AM OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS ON HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER.
I JUST NEED TO KNOW HOW TO INSERT A IMAGE SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW







thanks Bayley


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

You must be careful. Like another member said, there's no thing as a "practice frog". If you buy a frog you must be committed to caring, feeding, and looking after it. Whether it's a 5$ anole or a 150$ Pumilio solarte, they're all living tihngs that _must_ be taken for of. I think you should hold off on getting a frog for a while and really get down the basics before you get another frog.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

neotra,
thanks for your advice it has been very helpful but please keep the good info comeing it is helpful and if you could on wendsday look at the photo of my tank and give all the suggestions you can on makeing it better.







thanks for all your help bayley


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

i love dart frogs said:


> dear frog freak,
> 
> i am loacated in peterbrough ontario.
> what do you mean by pm?
> ...


Ummm, that's a coincidence. I will be traveling there shortly. PM = Private message. Click on my name and you will get the option of sending me a private message. Under 18 years of age a a parent must be present. I can hook you up with feeders, but you will still have to travel for the frogs. I don't have any Leucs available. Spring is more like a target date and in the meantime, it gives you the opportunity to do a lot more research and get the tank set up right. You will also have the benefit of a good solid 5 months of culturing insects in preparation for the frogs. It sounds like a long time, but it's not. You will be very happy that you have culturing under control well before getting any frogs.



i love dart frogs said:


> ps i am going to clean the tank with warm water to remove the bacteria of the tree frog


A 10% bleach solution is needed and gloves.

Best


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

A message to the OP. you _really_ need to slow down. i've seen many inexperienced people in the reefing hobby as well as this hobby try to rush, and they soon learn the proverb, "nothing good happens fast". It breaks my heart to see so many uneducated people trying to jump into something so fast. I am willing to offer you anything you need, as long as you promise to treat these animals with the utmost respect and care. If it gives you some perspective on what you're doing, i have been reading and researching darts on here and many other resources since May of last year, I will have my tank set up by mid December, and allow everything to establish until February. In February I'll purchase my first frogs. Anyways, please do post that picture, and we will offer as much criticism (that's right, criticism is a very good thing, although it is kryptonite to our minds), and suggestions as we can.


----------

